

Android may have just won the smartwatch war - drzaiusapelord
http://nothingjustworks.com/android-may-have-just-won-the-smartwatch-war/

======
Zigurd
Android may win the smartwatch war but not for this reason. I was expecting
Apple to knock it out of the park with a curved unbreakable sapphire wonder-
watch that redefines watches. There is a ot more scope for innovating the
packaging of smartwatches than there is in phones. Apple did almost none.

